
Ransomware at Colorado IT Provider Affects 100 Dental Offices - feross
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2019/12/ransomware-at-colorado-it-provider-affects-100-dental-offices/
======
imperialdrive
What's to say? I mean where to begin? Curious to hear more, maybe about how
they get back online after such an incident. 100 offices could be rebuilt in a
weekend if you have someone capable at each site.

------
Scoundreller
My dentist’s firm is still running XP in the clinical rooms. Dunno about the
scheduling side.

Hopefully it’s all isolated from the internet. Might be.

